# guess whats bitting



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

we all been waiting well it started today at ?????


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

You think that up all by yourself on the way home from school?


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

mmm lets see is that jshbuckeye why dont you shut it up an fish lol are dont you know how lol or you still in the guppy pond ha ha lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Does it rhyme with Galena?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

mmm lets see it is jshbuckeye anytime you want to take me out and take me to school gump I would be more then happy to learn.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an idea,why don't we just pick a day at Buckeye lake and I'll take Jshbuckeye out for 4 hours,Gump you can have anyone you want to take you out for 4 hours.We than meet back at the northshore boat ramp and weight the fish,the loser has to filet the other's catch.I won't fish and the guy Gump choses doesn't fish. We can take pics and post them here and settle this in a gentlemanly manner,any takers?


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

A fish-off...that sounds like a cool idea, puterdude. I bet those will be some great pics. That's if the disputants take you up on it.


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

will lets me see are you guys shere you can handel that lot's of big talk i'v seen on here for awhile I dont wont to scare any of you off.for i am the ying yang of the lake the beganeing an the end. I have wetherd the storms an road the wave's I am one with the lake. are you scare'd yet .an what will we be fishing for blue gill that way the playing field yould be even for old MR buckeye lol I think we should just get all of you jents out there so we can see who top dog is an have the bragen right's for the year thats if you all arnt scare'd I will under stand if you are you all would be under grate presher if you all where out there at once . i mean if you can;t handel the heat get out of the kichen. an let the big dog's in. lol So come one any of you O.G.F guys think you have what it take's let's do it. no money no prize just a good time and bragen right's thats all two guy's per boat an one limit of eye's being over 15inch's come on now let's see if you guy's can stand be hind your words.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

To see what "real" fisherman you guys are, you should fish a lake you are not familiar with.. Saturday you guys should meet up at dow lake, see who can figure the lake out fastest.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

HO sounds like a chaleng let's do it buckeye lake look out.will gump you'r going to have to put up or shut up now lol. Lets set a time an date for this .So we can wach you eat crow lol .:bananapowerslide:


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Boy ol boy i am looking forword to this come on lets get some more takers on this so it's inerresting . LET OL GUMP TAKE YOU ALL BACK TO SCHOOL ericE lets just try to keep it on buckeye so more pepple will come why dont you join if you know how to fish ha ha . just jokeing may be lol


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotta love the friendly Challenges. This actually sounds like it would be a blast. However, doubt anything ever comes out of it. But still good idea and would be a lot of fun if you could get a decent turn out.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

gump said:


> Boy ol boy i am looking forword to this come on lets get some more takers on this so it's inerresting . LET OL GUMP TAKE YOU ALL BACK TO SCHOOL ericE lets just try to keep it on buckeye so more pepple will come why dont you join if you know how to fish ha ha . just jokeing may be lol


I will be there tonight.. But not fishing for eyes... As for fishing competition, my fiance will be with me tonight, you might stand a better chance fishing against her... ; )


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

gump said:


> will lets me see are you guys shere you can handel that lot's of big talk i'v seen on here for awhile I dont wont to scare any of you off.for i am the ying yang of the lake the beganeing an the end. I have wetherd the storms an road the wave's I am one with the lake. are you scare'd yet .an what will we be fishing for blue gill that way the playing field yould be even for old MR buckeye lol I think we should just get all of you jents out there so we can see who top dog is an have the bragen right's for the year thats if you all arnt scare'd I will under stand if you are you all would be under grate presher if you all where out there at once . i mean if you can;t handel the heat get out of the kichen. an let the big dog's in. lol So come one any of you O.G.F guys think you have what it take's let's do it. no money no prize just a good time and bragen right's thats all two guy's per boat an one limit of eye's being over 15inch's come on now let's see if you guy's can stand be hind your words.


 Where does the line start lol i am in this to win this I belive i have a few tricks up my sleeve as long as Puter aint fishin and its for saugeye i got this one in the bag  Give me a time and date , Private Gump Stupid is as stupid does just remember life is like a box of chocolates you never know what you are going to get  on a side not she tasted like cigarettes


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess that was a low blow i am beter than that ............If we can make this happen on a monday or tuesday that would be mutch aprecaited :]


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatrap may be you should take ol dick with you he may need some help boating any fish.I'v herd lot's of talk about him is that all it is is talk lol So come on let's see the who's who of the lake. So every one put there big boy's pant's on an let's do it. This is all in good fun and for bragen right's of the lake i would hate to take every one's money. So you guy's might allredy start calling me king of the lake.lol fishing ant got nothing to do with spelling lol so put your words where your mouth is. An if i brout out LT.dan you all would be runing for the hill's


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets just make sure we keep this friendly and clean so it does not get locked up .........


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

im ready to catch some eyes got 11 keepers last nite at ??????????


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am game lets do this. I would prefer to do it out of my own boat if its for braggin rights,and it wont be ready till after the first of this coming month, or the lil red tin can can be ready but I just stripped the motor and rod holders off of it. The rod holders will be for sale. Down East Rod Holders one set of Bolt ons and one set of double clamp pistol rod holders.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

These threads make me laugh! If you guys really want to see how good you are at the fishing game, join a tourney trail and match your skills against competition on a variety of waters in all conditions. Thankfully this a fishing contest and not a spelling bee! 

Tim


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

this thread is a gramatical nightmare! I'm having trouble decyphering just what everyones talking about here


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Toolman I had no interest in a contest unless it was with gump in my boat or his to see if he could shut me up, then my hat gets thrown into a different ring, thanks puterdude. I fish strictly because I enjoy it, not for money, bragging rights or meat as a matter of fact I spent five days on erie 2 weeks ago gave away all but 1 meal of my fish. My original comment was to skywayvett. So gump called me out asking me to shut it up, so it is what it is now.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Make it a grand a boat I would fish it. Put in a little more I will fish with "Roland Martin" he lives on the island ya know. I just sayin....


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey now this is all in fun don't you all worry i am not going to take you'r boat's fellas . poor old pro angler need's roland martin to help him out lol poor guy.needs a real pro to show him how to fish lol And if you guy's need till the first of the month to get ready thats kool man. I think it would just be fun to get every body out there an meat every one.I mean is ant that what the sport is about to frends an good time's. An after words i will give out free fishing leson's for you guy's lol sorry about the spelling no one sed i had to be a good speler to show you how to fish he he .


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

toolman toolman you wont in this to i see so come on. get your zebco 33's out an let's do it


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

puterdude where are you now come on you know you wont in this to. lol we can have team's two in a boat best team win's thats all and we all have fun thats it .


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

zack pahl i may not be abel to spell but i can add 2+2 =8 10+10=11 lol but i am shere i know how to fish lol so come on bring your note book an your fishing poll . you show me how to spell an i will teach you how to fish lol


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

you should of just ask where i got them .I wasnt trying to be a smart butt?
i fish out of finwick to . lets just be nice and enjoy the fishing in ohio.


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Eric E if you realy need the help of your girl frend the i would say let her be your partner you are going to need all the help you can get lol


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

lets all chill out on this. we all now where to get the eyes so lets gettem .
before the bite shuts back down


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

This guy is nut's. But count me in


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

gump thanks for the pm.Let me know when you want to go fishin, Sounds reasonable sky everyone have a safe fishin season.


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

I will chill when i got the fish in the cooler lol skywayvett you should have no problem geting in this sentc you know where the fish are . lol


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

You have a safe and wonderfull fishing season to josh an good luck in all of your travels.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

zack pahl said:


> this thread is a gramatical nightmare! I'm having trouble decyphering just what everyones talking about here


i had to read it twice.count me in.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will it looks like this is ded in the water now. but it was a good idea


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Gump. Sorry I missed story book time last evening.I was out with my son catching saugeye again as usual and couldn't attend your roper room antics.I had pretty good luck as well even though I got a late start and had a late finish but all in all a good evening fishing.Over 25 eyes with 10 keepers of 16 to 20 inches,not any monsters just a steady bite after they finally started.
Now as for fishing against you head to head,I won't waste my time doing so as there is no fun in spanking a youngster.You can talk and flap your gums as much as you wish but when you get a lot better ,many years from now, and if I am still alive we'll go head to head. I have far too many hours on Buckeye learning the saugeyes habits & the where & how ,to freely share this knowledge with a want to be.Learn like I did,put in the hours,put in the time and it'll come to you eventually.I don't ever recall seeing any pics of your day's catch being posted on here ,just lip service.But to show you I am a good hearted soul I wish you a good fishing season and if our paths ever cross I'm sure it would be a pleasure,tightlines and go get em ,they are there & willing.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

puterdude said:


> Gump. Sorry I missed story book time last evening.I was out with my son catching saugeye again as usual and couldn't attend your roper room antics.I had pretty good luck as well even though I got a late start and had a late finish but all in all a good evening fishing.Over 25 eyes with 10 keepers of 16 to 20 inches,not any monsters just a steady bite after they finally started.
> Now as for fishing against you head to head,I won't waste my time doing so as there is no fun in spanking a youngster.You can talk and flap your gums as much as you wish but when you get a lot better ,many years from now, and if I am still alive we'll go head to head. I have far too many hours on Buckeye learning the saugeyes habits & the where & how ,to freely share this knowledge with a want to be.Learn like I did,put in the hours,put in the time and it'll come to you eventually.I don't ever recall seeing any pics of your day's catch being posted on here ,just lip service.But to show you I am a good hearted soul I wish you a good fishing season and if our paths ever cross I'm sure it would be a pleasure,tightlines and go get em ,they are there & willing.



Quoted for ownage.


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Will that sertenly was a mouth full MR puter .But i dont recall seeing any pic's of your cach.
I dont need to show every one what i am geting becose I have spent 30+ years on that lake an i cach fish.
I just started on this site so i have'nt had as long as you to fliper lip every one to death on here lol. I also have a good hart an i will let you have your day old timer. And i do look forword to seeing you out there some time. good luck to you an it's ben fun .


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Lmao a fish off starts off online.....Who wants to have a catfish off i got my partner.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Toolman said:


> Thankfully this a fishing contest and not a spelling bee!
> 
> Tim


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

and fish for what ever is bitting im sure i can catch some eyes .Ibeen fishing for 48 years . at buckeye and erie. got plenty of eyes . but i like to catch anything thats hitting.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm game,should we do a week day or weekend? Let's pick a day & do this. and we won't count spelling.We can throw the fish in a big pile and all us surround it and have our mucks in the pic.Call it a day at Buckeye.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey lets just get out there an fish. It would be nice to see some of you guy's.Who would we have to get with to make it hapen.I am game for weekend are week day wich ever works for every one.I know fredy can only go on monday an tuesday.So maybe we should try an keep it on one of thous day's .


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

gump said:


> toolman toolman you wont in this to i see so come on. get your zebco 33's out an let's do it


I couldn't find my old Zebco 33 if I tried, since it's at least 33 years old-haven't used it since I was 11 or 12. I doubt if I could hang anyway, so I'll just bow out gracefully now. Never really had much luck at fishing contests. Good luck to you boys and may the best fisherman win.

Tim


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I can loan 4 pocket fishermans with holsters for this duel . Gentleman sharpen your hooks


----------

